# A question



## SWAMPBUCK1987 (Oct 6, 2010)

I am not the most religous person but i sometimes pray and ask god for things(say thanks). I have never read past the first couple pages of the bible. I have heard my hole life these things about heaven and most people are amazed that i think church is the most crooked thing in the world. I rather enjoy hearing of god and talking about him but i hate the thought of some---not all--- getting rich talking about this subject. My question is i dont go to church i dont read the bible but for some reason i believe in god. What makes yall be skeptical. Why do you believe there is nothing


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 6, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK1987 said:


> I am not the most religous person but i sometimes pray and ask god for things(say thanks). I have never read past the first couple pages of the bible. I have heard my hole life these things about heaven and most people are amazed that i think church is the most crooked thing in the world. I rather enjoy hearing of god and talking about him but i hate the thought of some---not all--- getting rich talking about this subject. My question is i dont go to church i dont read the bible but for some reason i believe in god. What makes yall be skeptical. Why do you believe there is nothing



It's possible to me that there might be "something".   I just can't see "it" writing on stone tablets or being a blue skinned, 8 armed, elephant headed creature.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 8, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK1987 said:


> I am not the most religous person but i sometimes pray and ask god for things(say thanks). I have never read past the first couple pages of the bible. I have heard my hole life these things about heaven and most people are amazed that i think church is the most crooked thing in the world. I rather enjoy hearing of god and talking about him but i hate the thought of some---not all--- getting rich talking about this subject. My question is *i dont go to church i dont read the bible *but for some reason i believe in god. What makes yall be skeptical. Why do you believe there is nothing



why?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK1987 (Oct 8, 2010)

why do i do the part that is highlighted in red


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 8, 2010)

why don't you read the bible and go to church


----------



## VisionCasting (Oct 8, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK1987 said:


> i dont read the bible but for some reason i believe in god.



You should try to read the Bible some time.  But not starting on "Page 1".  And not in an old translation like King James.  Try the NIV or NLT translations, and start by reading the Gospel of John.

If you PM me your address I will mail you a copy, 'on me'.  If you'd ever like to ask questions about it I will give you my # and I'd welcome an opportunity to talk about it.  I don't have all the answers, but I may have some ideas on where to start.

PS - I am kind of similarly wired, it seems.  Not much for church or overly 'religious' people.  But I have found the Bible full of wisdom and personal life application.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Oct 8, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> You should try to read the Bible some time.  But not starting on "Page 1".



Swampbuck1987 if you follow this advice it means you defer reading about the talking snake until later.  I'm guessing Jonah surviving a weekend in a whale gut spa treatment would be deferred until pretty late as well.  The talking flame-retardant bush and the stick that becomes a snake, not sure about when you would be exposed to those.  But supposedly this is all 100% true.


----------



## Thor827 (Oct 9, 2010)

Swampbuck,

You don't have to be a christian to be a spiritual person. Study other faiths and develop your own relationship with God. Regardless of what any christians might tell you there are multiple paths to God. Good luck in your studies.


----------



## Achilles Return (Oct 9, 2010)

Swampbuck, I'm not religious because I have no reason to be.  The god of the bible is plagued with logical inconsistencies and poor morals. He is almost undoubtedly a creation of ancient men, who had less understanding about the world than we do today. 

I base belief on rational inquiry and evidence. If a religion cannot meet these requirements, then there is no motive for believing.


----------



## pnome (Oct 11, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK1987 said:


> Why do you believe there is nothing



I don't believe there is nothing.  I just don't believe in any particular something.

One of my favorite quotes:


> "I contend we are both atheists, I just believe in one fewer god than you do. When you understand why you dismiss all the other possible gods, you will understand why I dismiss yours."
> ...Stephen F Roberts


----------



## RThomas (Oct 13, 2010)

Swamp,  I'd also suggest reading the bible.  It's led more people to atheism than any other book.


----------

